# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام کارشناس امنیت نرم افزار و شبکه + جذب کارآموز مستعد

## Jobs@OCSP.ir

شرایط عمومی :
*رعایت شئونات اخلاقی و اسلامی*
*روحیه کار تیمی و احترام به همکاران*
*پشتکار و انگیزه بالا در انجام وظایف محوله*



شرایط جذب کارشناس :

*تسلط حداقل در یکی از زمینه های مورد نظر در امنیت نرم افزار یا امنیت شبکه :*

امنیت نرم افزار :
Web application Security Assessment
Reverse Engineering & Cracking
Exploit Developing

امنیت شبکه :
Network Penetration Testing
Network Configuration Security Evaluation
Network Appliances Security Evaluation


*حضور حداقل 80 ساعت مفید در ماه در محل شرکت (حضور تمام وقت در اولویت میباشد)**عقد قرارداد یکساله پس از یک هفته همکاری و ارزیابی اولیه* *اقدام به منظور استخدام رسمی و یا تمدید مجدد قرارداد پس از یک سال همکاری بنا به توافق طرفین*
 

شرایط جذب کارآموز : 

*حداقل مدرک کارشناسی رشته های مرتبط (کارشناسی ارشد در اولویت می باشد)**حضور حداقل 30 ساعت در ماه در محل شرکت*

*توجه : میزان پرداخت مالی در طی دوران کارآموزی وابسته به فعالیت کارآموز و  به صلاح دید شرکت خواهد بود .*
*توجه : از کارآموزان تعهدی به منظور ادامه همکاری به صلاح دید شرکت پس از پایان دوره کارآموزی به مدت دو سال اخذ میشود.*


*ارسال رزومه :* *Jobs@OCSP.ir*


پس از ارسال رزومه نتایج بررسی (قبول یا رد) نهایتا ظرف 2 روز کاری به اطلاع شما خواهد رسید
در صورتی که در این مدت پاسخی دریافت نکردید نسبت به ارسال مجددا اقدام بفرمایید.

----------


## razavi_university

> *حضور حداقل 80 ساعت مفید در هفته در محل شرکت (حضور تمام وقت در اولویت میباشد)*


لطفا اصلاح فرمایید.

----------

